# tagless printing options



## dirtshirt (May 13, 2009)

I didn't see this covered in the FAQ above, so perhaps you could provide some confirmation for me.

We're looking to move to tagless labels on some of our shirts. We've got the removal process down, but we're in the process of narrowing down our options for the actual application method for the label. So far, we have come up with the following:

-Heat Transfer (very common)
-Screen print (we've done this before for special orders, but are looking for a simpler option)
-Pad Print
-DTG (this seems like it could get expensive for just doing simple labels, namedrops, backtags, etc.)
-Voodoo magic? (considered, but we weren't into the whole chicken sacrifice thing...)

Anything that I missed?

As I said, we are currently researching our options. As a thanks for your help, I would be happy to post our experience with the decision process as a chance to help add to the FAQ above.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dirtshirt said:


> Anything that I missed?


As far as tagless options go, I think that covers it.


----------

